# No sound through USB headset



## Glitch (Jul 11, 2012)

I installed FreeBSD 9 last night, got xfce4 up and running. I installed VLC Media player and went to play some music, however I got no sound output. I tried googling solutions, too no avail. How can I get it to work?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2012)

Handbook: 8.2 Setting Up the Sound Card


----------



## ManaHime (Jul 11, 2012)

Make sure you loaded the correct kernel module:
`# kldload snd_uaudio.ko`

Then make sure that your system is using the usb headset as default sound card:
`# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1`
Where 1 is replaced with your pcm device number you want.

`$ cat /dev/sndstat`
Can help you find it.

Also, make sure the volume is not set to low with mixer(8)()


----------

